
Ask HN: Any Ways to Disable Karma? - lm28469
I was wondering if there is a way to disable karma and its visual effects (greyed downvoted posts, karma count displayed).<p>I don&#x27;t care much about it but I find it strangely addictive. I&#x27;d like to be able to discuss opinions without being influenced by arbitrary numbers, especially since it often interferes with discussions (nobody replies to heavily downvoted comments, even though it&#x27;s often the ones which needs to get exposed to other point of views).<p>Maybe a browser plugin ? custom CSS ?
======
jim-jim-jim
I'd be interested in this as well. I hate the concept of voting on comments.
I'll always upvote anything gray I see, even if it's something I disagree
with.

~~~
willio58
As a platform grows there has to be a way to filter through the spam. Voting
is a great way to do this

~~~
lm28469
If voting was used as it should, sure. Right now it feels like it's used to
burry comments you don't agree with, without even explaining why; like "this
guy is dumb, and I won't even take the time to explain why I think so"

I'd much rather discuss with people having a counter opinion than scroll
through comments of like minded people regurgitating the same thing.

------
quickthrower2
I posted this a while back, for hiding the 50 shades of grey:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16426569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16426569)

I have an update version of it to also hide your karma:

[https://gist.github.com/mcapodici/fe88da1945834edb6136332f38...](https://gist.github.com/mcapodici/fe88da1945834edb6136332f380d9025)

~~~
lm28469
Perfect, I tweaked it a bit because safari doesn't allow per site css. Thanks
!

------
seotut2
A web extensions plugin should be trivial to implement.
([https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Add-
ons/Web...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Add-
ons/WebExtensions/Your_first_WebExtension))

